# Is Canada truly a equal opportunity country for Software Professionals! I Doubt :)



## payyadi (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Rather than reading more success stories, I'm finding more sad stories about people not finding a job post immigration(PR)..
1. Is Canadian government taking any measures on this?

2. Is it true, Many Engineers and lawyers have ended up working in grocery shops for not finding a job? Does the condition still persists? 

3. Is it right time for any software professional to end up in Canada? As I hear Canada is a country for Engineers in the field of Civil/Mechanical/Electrical and Electronics(Related degrees included)

4. I'm an DataWarehousing BusinessIntelligence Analyst(DB Software Engineer), Any idea on finding a job there after I get PR?
Jobs are listed in the 
www dot jobbank dot gc dot ca
but do they really take people not having any Prior Canadian experience?

PR holders and friends who are citizens of Canada, Kindly help us in finding answers to above questions. 

I'm afraid whether all my investment will go in vain if all my worries turns out to be true  
Sooner is better anyways to stop it here 
State:
ECA: WES in Process
IELTS: 19th July
CIC: Yet to start

Adithya
payyadi at gmail dot com


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

My advise if you want to come here and be successful: come with a bag of money so that you can easily afford to survive without a job for 6-12 months.
Today you should start building on your network of professionals in your field who are already working in Canada. You can use LinkedIn. Don't just 'connect', but try to engage; join groups related to your field, participate. As WHO you know if very important in landing a job! Not only what you know.

Yes, lots of highly skilled immigrants are working for minimum wage of a lot of steps below their regular level. Why? Because a lot of them don't have the English skills to be competitive enough in the tough labour market. Because a lot of them don't have a network here who's giving them leads to jobs or who take care that their resume lands on the desk of the hiring manager. Because of lot of them don't have the money to go through the accreditation process (engineers). (this doesn't play that much in IT/BA).

And yes, they often will 'discriminate' against people who have no Canadian work experience. What the government does? Telling them they can not discriminate against that (nor against religion, race, etc.). LOL! You will never be able to prove that you didn't get the job because of those reasons, as there are maybe 50, 100 or even 300 applicants for the job.
If you come here with your bag of money (not the peanuts they require for PR), you can afford to do an (unpaid) internship, to volunteer. That way you can expand your network, get Canadian credentials and Canadian references.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Yes, lots of highly skilled immigrants are working for minimum wage of a lot of steps below their regular level. Why? Because a lot of them don't have the English skills to be competitive enough in the tough labour market.



Also the education systems they went through are not equivalent to Canada's education system and, because of this, their degrees are not equal to Canadian degrees nor should they be considered so. Just because someone has a B.A. or an M.A. from another country, particularly Asian countries, does not mean that the have the same level of education as someone who went through the Canadian system.

Hell, at the moment there is another thread here talking about some engineering degree from India in which the student spends the first few years of the program at a college and only spends like one year at some Indian university yet that one year earns them a degree! I am sorry, but that education is simply not up to the same standards as the engineering degrees people get in Canada, nor should it be considered as such.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You should also be aware that Engineering is a "regulated" profession in Canada. Professional engineers have attained a P.Eng designation. 

To attain this you normally have to have a degree in an engineering discipline and then have serve an additional 4 years or so as an "Engineer in Training" (EIT) under the supervision of a qualified P.Eng.

The competition for EIT positions is tough with many graduates taking years before they are successful.


----------

